# Logo help (Ohio Artist)



## ohio614 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey wat sup were lookingfor a graphic designer in ohio. can write back or email at [email protected]


----------



## ClutchInc (Dec 5, 2012)

What are you needing done?


----------



## prototype66 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just to clarify..
you are looking for an artist that lives in Ohio or...
You are in Ohio and you are looking for an artist?
Im in Michigan and do Interned design all the time.


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

Generally, solicitations belong in the classifieds or referrals section.


----------



## prototype66 (Dec 3, 2012)

My apologies again....I better go back and review the rules once more!
Man Im on a roll today!


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

I would say not generally but specifically..LOL
dlac


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

